# Is This Video Real?



## BashfulB (Jul 1, 2013)

My girlfriend showed me this. Pretty harsh. Does anyone here at TAM know if this was real or fake?

Apparently the husband filmed WW in bed with another guy. When he finally let them know he ws there the OM booked out like a scared rat. 



Dramatic Moment, Wife Caught Cheating at Texas - YouTube


----------



## Singledude21 (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't think so, video came out about a month ago and people commented its from a porno or something.


Too bad though, was badass if it is true. One thing that scared me though was seeing what those married women do at those girls night out parties....That's like mass level cheating in one room lol


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

I doubt it.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Her crying doesn't seem very authentic.


----------



## Differentguy (Oct 3, 2013)

I think it the end of a porno. Seriously. He sure seems a little too worried about no food in the fridge.

Edit-it is from a porno. Just found proof on reddit.


----------



## BashfulB (Jul 1, 2013)

Wolfman1968 said:


> Her crying doesn't seem very authentic.


That's what I'm thinking. Most stories I've heard of this happening the WW usually screams and runs straight to the bathroom and locks herself in.


----------



## Stronger-now (Oct 31, 2013)

Differentguy said:


> I think it the end of a porno. Seriously. He sure seems a little too worried about no food in the fridge.
> 
> Edit-it is from a porno. Just found proof on reddit.


For real? I thought it looked authentic. She is too fat to be in a porn movie.


----------



## Singledude21 (Feb 21, 2013)

Stronger-now said:


> She is too fat to be in a porn movie.


:lol::lol::lol:

No she's not. You got a Milf and Pawg genre she'd probably fit right in :rofl:


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

Fake.
Neither harsh or funny.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

It was clearly a documentary drama reconstruction of a real life event. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## timedoesnothealall (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks like a motel room to me?


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

BashfulBull said:


> That's what I'm thinking. Most stories I've heard of this happening the WW usually screams and runs straight to the bathroom and locks herself in.


I'm more interested on exploring the mindset of a BS who walks in on the wife bangin another man, points the camera towards the OM while he's doing a runner, stays calm throughout and even keeps filming it. Nice one.


----------



## BashfulB (Jul 1, 2013)

timedoesnothealall said:


> Looks like a motel room to me?


I dont think so Not with that long hallway.


----------



## Differentguy (Oct 3, 2013)

Stronger-now said:


> For real? I thought it looked authentic. She is too fat to be in a porn movie.


It is an adult movie. People asked the same thing on reddit. There was a link to the full video for "science". It gets posted frequently with people asking if it's real.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Stronger-now said:


> She is too fat to be in a porn movie.


I guess that would give credence that she's a married gal.  But I like um with a little meat on their bones.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

I thought these videos of wayward persons getting dumped on public radio were quite funny.


This slapper thinks she is about to get a marriage proposal on the radio... just in time for valentines  ... but her b/f has something else to tell her



Girl dumped on live radio show - YouTube


This girl Amy thinks that a famous local DJ - who she fancies - has received her picture from her friend and he wants to hook up with her... "But before we meet up, coz I'm all about being honest and open... have you got a boyfriend?" PAUSE .... Amy: "No?".... 


Danny Dumps: Amy - YouTube

I checked the sources, these radio people do have their own shows, and the second DJ did this on a weekly basis for a while...


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

A buddy of mine has showed me the whole thing from start to finish. It's a homemade porn video. It was shown on a amateur porn site. It was some guy the chose to perform with his wife and the husband filmed the whole thing. No hidden cam.


----------



## Differentguy (Oct 3, 2013)

Sandfly said:


> I thought these videos of wayward persons getting dumped on public radio were quite funny.
> 
> 
> This slapper thinks she is about to get a marriage proposal on the radio... just in time for valentines  ... but her b/f has something else to tell her
> ...


Just listened to both. Definitely worth a listen.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

There is actually a lot of these things on youtube. There are also war of the roses radios shows on the web. The video BB posted I read is fake. 

The one where the bf dumps his gf friend on valentines day is really sad. I think that one will scar the both of them for a long time to come. 

Clay


----------



## kitty2013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Clay2013 said:


> There is actually a lot of these things on youtube. There are also war of the roses radios shows on the web. The video BB posted I read is fake.
> 
> *The one where the bf dumps his gf friend on valentines day is really sad. I think that one will scar the both of them for a long time to come. *
> 
> Clay


It is very sad. 

Chris is not any better than his cheating GF. He is capable of hurting his GF as much as she did to him. Dump her on a live radio show for the whole world to see? It takes a certain kind of person to do that.


----------



## BashfulB (Jul 1, 2013)

kitty2013 said:


> It is very sad.
> 
> Chris is not any better than his cheating GF. He is capable of hurting his GF as much as she did to him. Dump her on a live radio show for the whole world to see? It takes a certain kind of person to do that.


I agree. He should have dumped her in private and not aired his laundry in public. The shock jocks should find a better way to make their living.


----------



## Singledude21 (Feb 21, 2013)

kitty2013 said:


> It takes a certain kind of person to do that.


Someone who is hurt. Now I'm not saying he is right for what he did, but its very understandable. People who have been hurt sometimes want that person who hurt them to feel that same pain. He felt outing her on live radio would have done that.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Differentguy said:


> Just listened to both. Definitely worth a listen.


Apparently the first one was faked, with roles taken by various radio station staff members.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Sadly, this video is real 
O.M.G. I just found out my husband cheated on me!!! - YouTube

She's done follow-ups, too.


----------



## Singledude21 (Feb 21, 2013)

This is too, and it got ugly!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kWUEvzPwFY

These people are in my age group.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Clay2013 said:


> There is actually a lot of these things on youtube. There are also war of the roses radios shows on the web. The video BB posted I read is fake.
> 
> The one where the bf dumps his gf friend on valentines day is really sad. I think that one will scar the both of them for a long time to come.
> 
> Clay


I agree. And the scars will be deep. It is the modern equivalent of being paraded naked around the town before being locked in the stocks.


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

No way it's real. Myself If I got to video this you would have caught me on tape laying the hammer down. To whom the recipient would be, now that's another question. Dudes way too cool, nothing in the fridge, I wouldn't be asking about culinary items, or lack thereof, Fur would be flying, but that's me.


----------



## raven3321 (Sep 25, 2013)

That video isn't real but the ones below are. Warning they are graphic and may trigger some:

On this one, a 22-year army vet comes home early. Was filming 4yr old daughter day before so camera happened to be on table:

MyEx.com

On this one the POSOM secretly films it. Although she is cheating, you can tell she doesn't want to. You can really see the guilt after she does it.

She cheated on her husband - HornyPharaoh.com


----------



## raven3321 (Sep 25, 2013)

That video is fake. There's another camera angle right as she's "caught" and she's smiling at the guy "busting" her who's off camera. Who grins when they're caught?

There are videos online that are quite real. I tried to post links online but I think the mods aren't going to post.

If you go to myex.com and search for Laura Materne, you'll see what a serviceman saw when he came home early one night. *IF YOU TRIGGER EASILY, DON'T VIEW IT.* Also, though only 20 seconds, it's *very *graphic.

The other is also extremely graphic. However, it's not the husband filming this time but the OM. He filmed her then put it up on the net. this one is about 50m and although it's hard to hear, you can tell she really doesn't want to do this. You can really tell at the end, she's filled with guilt.

She Cheated On Her Husband


----------



## Singledude21 (Feb 21, 2013)

raven3321 said:


> That video isn't real but the ones below are. Warning they are graphic and may trigger some:
> 
> On this one, a 22-year army vet comes home early. Was filming 4yr old daughter day before so camera happened to be on table:
> 
> MyEx.com


That is f#$king foul as hell right there.


----------



## kenmoore14217 (Apr 8, 2010)

No Bill, that video is NOT real. Her eyes seek out the camera. Dead giveaway.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Not a chance it's real. Her crying ... way too fake ... and despite the words coming out of his mouth, no real emotion.


----------



## raven3321 (Sep 25, 2013)

Singledude21 said:


> That is f#$king foul as hell right there.


Tell me about it. That's one I honestly wish was fake. It's bad for anyone but our servicemen really don't deserve that.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Singledude21 said:


> This is too, and it got ugly!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kWUEvzPwFY
> 
> These people are in my age group.


I love how the dumb broad with the camera was helping the skank out. Classic female pack instinct.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Singledude21 (Feb 21, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I love how the dumb broad with the camera was helping the skank out. Classic female pack instinct.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what I was saying, like how they were giving her tips to call the police and stuff. Luckily, the guy was on top of his game and had those receipts :smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## Differentguy (Oct 3, 2013)

kenmoore14217 said:


> No Bill, that video is NOT real. Her eyes seek out the camera. Dead giveaway.


As I said, it's from a pornographic movie. The full scene link is on reddit.com if anyone needs it for "science".


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

raven3321 said:


> . this one is about 50m and although it's hard to hear, you can tell she really doesn't want to do this. You can really tell at the end, she's filled with guilt.
> 
> She Cheated On Her Husband


Ya I could tell the way she was riding him like a mechanical bull and spurring him like rodeo barrel racer spurs a horse that she didn't want to do this.  Personally I think the story was concocted.


----------



## Singledude21 (Feb 21, 2013)

ThePheonix said:


> Ya I could tell the way she was riding him like a mechanical bull and spurring him like rodeo barrel racer spurs a horse that she didn't want to do this.


Is it weird I consider this the nail in the coffin. Any sort of position of control that the man has, I MAAAAAAAYYYYYY, and that's a huge may, be willing to hear how she was being more forced than willfully cheating. Or even possible rape. But that cowgirl position gives her full control and straight up tells you she knows what she's doing with no doubt in her head.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Rottdad42 said:


> No way it's real. Myself If I got to video this you would have caught me on tape laying the hammer down. To whom the recipient would be, now that's another question. Dudes way too cool, nothing in the fridge, I wouldn't be asking about culinary items, or lack thereof, Fur would be flying, but that's me.


The chicks a porn star is named Nicole Paradise. Type in "nicole paradise by the pool" and you'll get another movie she "stared" in.
I believe the brunette married chick with the puppy and the geeky guy supposedly on hidden camera is a fake to.


----------

